# 3-5 year Ag Outlook



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a interesting take on the future of U.S. Ag and China.
Robust Three- to Five-Year Outlook for U.S. Agriculture | Top Producer Magazine

Regards, Mike


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

It is amazing the number of experts there are out there these days. One day you can read about how we wont be able to spend all of our money and the next day a new expert tells us the sky is falling. Whatever road you decide to follow , one thing is for certain a lot of certainties rely on a lot of uncertainties going one way or the other. I am of the belief that without a major weather problem in the US, we will be seeing corn prices with alow 4 and maybe even a 3 in front of them by harvest. Just my opinion. I am curious what others think


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I hear yah, one expert we subscribe to says we ought to be selling now as everything is going to drop like a rock, the other service says to wait as everything is going to keep going up. One thing to keep in mind, South America and Russia already have severe weather problems going on with little relief in site.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

steve IN said:


> I am of the belief that without a major weather problem in the US, we will be seeing corn prices with alow 4 and maybe even a 3 in front of them by harvest. Just my opinion. I am curious what others think


If this year is like the last several, there will be weather related issues somewhere affecting U.S. ag. I also, expect grain prices to be somewhat subdued at harvest. I would think when corn gets around 6.50(looks to be soon) it would be a good time to lock in 50-60% of expected crop and if one has the bins to hold the rest I think you will see grains again rebound after the first of next year. Alot of demands for corn worldwide and domestically. Just have to be able to wait out the flip/flop of the market people to get the best price.

Regards, Mike


----------

